# Nlp?



## MissSA (Jun 17, 2009)

What does NLP stand for and how does it help? Some people say that it's great while others say it's crap. What's the deal?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

MissSA said:


> What does NLP stand for and how does it help? Some people say that it's great while others say it's crap. What's the deal?


neuro linguistic programming

neuro - this is like the neurological nervous system. the relatioship between boy and mind

linguistic - is the thinking and language

programming - is how people canuse their thinking and nervous system to programme their behaviour

in my opinionnlp is miraculous. you'd hve to read a book on it yourself to become fmiliar with all of the techniques.

basically nlp is a bunch of techniques use to create chnge at an uncocnious level.

i hink the only reason some people say its a load of [email protected] is cos they either havent tried it or they hae been to see a poor practionaire of nlp. i the hands of a poorpractionaire nlp is not guaranteed to work , im a certified practionaire myself but i would never charge someone for a session with me for the simplefact that im no very good at it

if you fnd an expert in nlp you will see the miracles it can create. just like there are good and bad footballers , boxers, accountants , sale pople etc...there are also good and bad practionaires of nlp


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

This seems interesting. I am always up for a new mental challenge, especially one that can enhance the quality of my life.


----------



## retinaganshi (Aug 25, 2009)

*NLP* is fantastic and has really helped me! If you want to learn more, you should look up NLP Life Training, lots of resources on their website (http://www.nlplifetraining.com). They've also got an event soon with the co-founder of NLP, Richard Bandler: http://www.nlplifetraining.com/events/introduction-to-nlp.html

Hope this helps x


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

MissSA said:


> What does NLP stand for and how does it help? Some people say that it's great while others say it's crap. What's the deal?


MissSA,

NLP is basically collection of techniques designed to use your mind better and to get rid of negative thought patterns. I have found the website below to be very helpful (and free):

http://nlpweeklymagazine.com/

Wikipedia also has an article on it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-linguistic_programming

An example of an NLP technique would be, let's say someone really enjoys chocolate and it's causing them high cholesterol. They would imagine something they DON'T LIKE, let's say dog poo, and using imagery the therapist would link chocolate and dog poo and maybe also add in some vinegar and hair.

Done a few times, the right way, the person is repulsed when they think of chocolate. You can learn NLP yourself or find a therapist. It's essentially using your mind properly.


----------

